# Suns trade Shaq for garbage



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable. After saying they won't give hima way. They better put that cash into buying a 1st rder like it's been rumored. 

link



> The Suns have traded Shaquille O'Neal to the Cleveland Cavaliers for Ben Wallace, Sasha Pavlovic, a 2009 second round pick (46th overall) and $500,000.
> 
> The deal is expected to be finalized and announced Thursday morning.
> 
> Check back for more updates.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What the hell.......


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hope we get that OKC pick back, because otherwise we're another Amare injury away from a starting front court of Lou Amundson and Robin Lopez with no draft pick in sight.

Zzz..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Kerr or Wallace who's worst?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

According to Bucher in a reply to me via Twitter, Amare might be next.




> @RicBucher WTF are the Suns doing?
> 
> @organizedchaos_ Taking apart an expensive team not good enough to make the playoffs. If they have their way, Amare will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

A lot of articles were talking about Steve Kerr's vision two years ago.

This trade makes sense in term of vision.

Suns get the best defender in the history to help Nash and Grant Hill to win the potential championship, AND

Suns may sign Wade, Melo or Bosh next season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Suns aren't signing any of the big names next offseason. Who want to go play for a team that continually trades picks and players as cash dumps?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Expect Shaq to diss you guys in an interview very soon.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

A bad move straight up, since none of those players or pick will be of any use. What was the purpose, I mean wass it getting Wallace? So they can trade Wallace for someone? 

I'm a bit confused as Shaq's contract was also expiring, so don't understand why they couldn't have gotten a better deal because of that. Now if they are banking on trading Wallace's cheaper expiring contract, I don't know... 

Is it possible to trade for or cut these players so we can get under the salary cap and sign someone? If so, it may be interesting - Odom will be looking at offers. Not that I think Lamar is the solution, but just saying it's someone that could become a possibility perhaps. 

In any case, Kerr better work his *** off and make more deals - as it is we're ****ed. No playoffs, no fan interest if they see that the team is neither targeting at least the playoffs or properly rebuilding. It's impossible to say which way the team is looking to head at this stage :S

EDIT - So we are gonna rebuild starting now?

So Wallace could be bought out, and Sasha cut (only guaranteed 1.5M) according to Adrian Wojnarowski from Yahoo Sports.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

bircan said:


> A bad move straight up, since none of those players or pick will be of any use. What was the purpose, I mean wass it getting Wallace? So they can trade Wallace for someone?
> 
> I'm a bit confused as Shaq's contract was also expiring, so don't understand why they couldn't have gotten a better deal because of that. Now if they are banking on trading Wallace's cheaper expiring contract, I don't know...
> 
> ...


Good Idea! Big Ben retires, so Suns can sign Odom and Ariza.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, your phoenix clippers!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Organized Chaos said:


> According to Bucher in a reply to me via Twitter, Amare might be next.


Something else is going on...




> @RicBucher Why didn't the Suns just go get Chandler in a 3-way? Or does that make too little "cents" for Sarver....
> @cglaser13 They have another deal brewing where they would get a Chandleresque player. Stay tuned.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> Something else is going on...


Maybe they take Camby off the Clipps hands?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^That's what who I was thinking but apparently someone on another board who knew about this Shaq trade says it won't be Chandleresque. it'll actually be Chandler. Guess, we'll see. I hope it's true.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> ^That's what who I was thinking but apparently someone on another board who knew about this Shaq trade says it won't be Chandleresque. it'll actually be Chandler. Guess, we'll see. I hope it's true.


Who do the Suns give up for Chandler?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I know! We bring back The Matrix and start jumping and racing all over the opponent again. Haha, ok not quite j/k. But if Marion was younger, like how he was a bloody beast when Amare was out scoring 22ppg and 12rpg, then it would have been very good for us. That is, if we plan on reverting to the old days with Amare at C. 

If they want to keep the run n gun, but want Amare at PF, then that's gonna be different. Obviously though Marion is not gonna be targeted by Kerr. 

Do you guys think Chandler is the answer? He needs to find form and desire to succeed, or he could be another overpaid underachieving C with little moves on offense. I'd rather not bring in Camby - not at his age anyway. 

So what's up with J-Rich, his contract is too much for what he brings (and doesn't bring). I'd look into what other GMs are offering for him.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

The suns could have at least got a first round pick for him.


----------

